

Healthcare Breach Exposes Nearly 4 Million Patients' Data - d0ne
http://www.informationweek.com/news/security/attacks/231903336

======
DanBC
([http://www.darkreading.com/database-
security/167901020/secur...](http://www.darkreading.com/database-
security/167901020/security/attacks-breaches/231903320/stolen-desktop-
computer-exposes-data-of-nearly-4-million-patients.html?itc=edit_stub))

> _The computer also contained demographic data -- names, addresses, dates of
> birth, phone numbers, email addresses, medical record numbers, and health
> insurance plan providers -- as well as medical diagnoses between January
> 2005 and January 2011 of 943,000 Sutter Medical Foundation patients._

> _The database included names, addresses, dates of birth, phone numbers,
> email addresses, medical record numbers, and health insurance plan
> providers, between 1995 and January 2011 of 3.3 million patients under
> Sutter Physician Services. SPS provides managed care services and billing
> for healthcare providers._

And from the company:

(<http://www.sutterhealth.org/noticeforpatients/>)

